# Hair loss in 2 year old female toddler



## jhferry

Hi everyone, new here.

I am the Father of a 2 year old girl who has experienced a ton of hair loss in the last 2 months or so. It is all in the crown area (so far) but pretty much is the entire top of her head.

We took her to a derm who told us she had seborrheic dermatitis. She had what appearred to be cradle cap which was there since Birth in that area. We were given a non fungal medication (oil) which cleared up the cradle cap in just a week. She was also sent for bloodwork (cbc and such) and all her bloodwork came back fine. Not really satisfied with that, we took her to her ped. who tested her thyroid and that came back fine.

She had the FLU over the winter and had a really bad April. She had the Coxsackie Virus, a fever a week later and then bad allergies a week after that. If I look back at pics it looks like the hair really started coming out fast in June.

She is not bald, her hair appears to be growing in. No bald spots, its just really short now where it fell out. I am begining to suspect Telogen Effluvium:

http://www.hairlosstalk.com/hair-los...loss-types.php

http://www.aocd.org/skin/dermatologi...effluvium.html

The thing is she is still losing hair. I have another appointment with the derm next week but I am worried she is destined to lose all her hair. I just wanted to see if anyone has gone through this, I have searched and searched but I cant find anything really. At the same time, she has had blood work twice and 3 doctors appointments so I dont want to keep looking for something to be wrong if its just going to take time.

Thanks,

John


----------



## tysmamaca

Hi John,

My daughter's hair did the same thing. After she turned two I noticed her hair getting thinner and thinner. At first I thought I was imagining it until my mom made a comment that her hair seemed wispier lately. Dd had shoulder length straight blond hair and in a matter of months it all fell out and came in SUPER curly. Her hair loss started at the bottom of her hair line worked it's way up to the crown. The curly was growing in as the straight was falling out so she was never bald but after all the straight was gone her hair was really short.

She is 3 1/2 now and has a full head of shoulder length curly hair. It actually never occurred to me to be worried about it so I never took her to the doctor or anything. I guess I just assumed it was kind of like a newborn losing all their hair and getting "new" hair. She also had horrible eczema as a baby that covered her entire body including her scalp. I never thought about there being a connection before.

That's good that your dd's hair is growing back. Good luck finding your answer. It's hard watching them lose all of their beautiful hair and not knowing why. Hopefully there is nothing wrong and she is just getting "new" hair like my daughter.


----------



## jhferry

Your senario is the one I am hoping for. She had her hair tied back (not tight) with a little hair band and when I took it out there were like 7 hairs in there. I am starting to think it is all going to cycle out at some point.

I think I am going to cut it like bob length after her next derm visit. This way we really dont need to tie it back or anything.


----------



## luminesce

My guess would be Telogen effluvium as well. If you've seen a doc & had bloodwork, I'd probably try to relax and give it six months or so to grow back.


----------



## jhferry

I guess your right. What is freaky is the older hair still falling out. She may just be cycling all of her hair.


----------



## melniki

Hello John

I know it's been a few months now since you posted concerning your daughters hair loss, but I'm a very worried mother with a 2 year old going through the same thing! We've been to the pediatrician and a dermatologist both have diagnosed my daughter with Telogen Effluvium. She's lost at least 70% of her hair since mid Dec. 2009. I'm not seeing a lot of re growth and the hair continues to shed daily! I fear she will lose all of her hair. I am desperate to find a parent who has gone through this who can give me a "light at the end of the tunnel". I was wondering how your daughter is now? Did her hair grow back? How long did it take? I'm not sure if you will get this or not, but I really would appreciate any help with this. Thank you.
Nicole


----------



## miamirox

Hi,
My daughter is going through the same thing. We are using a product from Israel which is helping with the regrowth. The shedding has not stopped though.

Check out this product, it may help the hair to grow in!

http://www.shmuel-gonen.com/english/


----------



## bevtop

I know it's been a while since you've dealt with this, but did you notice that along with the texture change came a lot of tangling or matting? My daughter's hair is going through something similar in the 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 age range. She's had a lot of breakage and thinning. I could open a store of hair conditioners. We are not out of the woods yet, but your story gives us hope. I'm hoping that it was just some virus earlier this year. Thanks for your story--she'll be seeing the pediatrician tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Jamie4944

Hi ,
I know it's been quite a while since anyone has posted but I would really love to know what came of the hair loss. I am unfortunately going through the same thing with my daughter and I am beyond worried. She has a very balanced diet and we give her vitamins 3x a week
, other than the hair loss she is very healthy. In the past three month she has lost roughly 80% of her hair, she is showing some regrowth now but it is almost white (her hair is brown). We brought her to the doctor and they really werent too helpful. She doesnt have any bald spots or changes in her scalp, she is just shedding.....ALOT! :/ If anyone has gone through this your feedback would be greatly appreciated as I feel completely helpless and just want to know that she will be ok. Thank you.


----------



## michieboo

Hi I am really glad i found this;-) my one year old is going through this very same thing!! It started in January of this year 2012.. she has noe lost about 80-85% of her thick black curly hair. i have tried everything. her hair is slowly growing back but not to the point of me not seeiing her scalp. has anyone seen changes in there kids hair loss..


----------



## mama2kjbf

EXACTLY the same story here. My (now) 2-year old began losing hair right around her 2nd birthday in March 2012. At this point (3+ months later) she's probably lost at least 80% of her hair. The rest has completely changed texture and is very dry and frizzy. Her eyebrows have become very sparse too. I don't see ANY new hair growth yet. Doc and Pediatric Derm have both said it's most likely Telogen Effluvium and we just have to wait it out. She did have an unknown virus back in January which caused a very prolonged fever and whole-body rash. Once that went away she started developing chronic eczema and the hair started falling out. We've got the eczema under control at this point, but I feel completely helpless with the hair. It really is one of the saddest things to watch - and it makes it worse when the grandmothers keep mentioning it...despite our request that they don't.

So glad to have found this thread and hope to hear some more success stories and particularly when you started seeing hair growth. How long did the hair loss continue, and when did you see it start to turn around?


----------



## podomama

It would be so so so great if the original poster , John, (and others!) could let us know what happened to your daughter. I hope all her hair grew back ! My son who is 17 months old started losing all his hair about 3 months ago. He's almost bald now. The shedding had stopped, and started again but not as badly. I don't notice any significant regrowth yet. I am really scared that his hair won't grow back. Ped and dermatologist said telogen effluvium. My son also had the coxsackie virus a few weeks prior to the hair loss, and a few ear infections. I am wondering if his hair loss is related to that. I have found NO ONE that has gone through the same thing, so it would be really encouraging if everyone on this thread says their little one's hair grew back! thank you !


----------



## Ewa Majchrzak

hi im also mum of daughter with hair loss she had nice long thick hair by age of 1 year old but then within few weeks lost all her hair when i went back to work.i didnt realize at the time that it may be stress related she went through lots of medical tests all came back as fine apart from one positive antybody for lupus but after further detailed tests doctors decided its not lupus so i think it must be stress related.the problem is she is now 3 and a half and she still didnt get back her hair.i dont think it will ever grow back.and yes she also started realizing there is something wrong with her hair as she started going to nursery in april and contact with children made her understand it.also of course people probably think she has cancer and lots of people think she is a boy.i wonder if there are any happy end stories of children who suffered from alopecia at such young age.i think because it started as such young age prognosis is really back,i think some of hair roots died


----------



## mama2kjbf

So I wrote my last post about 6 weeks ago and I wanted to give an update as I had promised to do.

My daughter's hair has continued to fall out...Last week we decided to cut off all of the long hair that was left because there was so little of it that it just looked weird and wirey. That was an incredibly emotional activity for me---but we probably also felt comfortable doing that because about 3.5 weeks ago we started to see tiny little hairs starting to emerge on the top of her shiny bald head. 3 weeks later she's definitely got renewed hairgrowth. From a distance you don't see much but decent layer of peachfuzz---which I feel like happened pretty fast, which is encouraging. She definitely looks like a cancer patient at this point, but what can you do? Worrying about that really isn't going to help anyone. I think it'll be a while before people can really see that she has actual hair on her head, but we know it's there and coming. Don't give up hope mamas and papas! We were doubting the whole time until our parenting eyes finally spotted those tiny little hairs breaking through. And what a relief it was to see them!


----------



## R Gundberg

I am the mother of an almost 3 year old who is going through the same thing. We recently noticed that her hair was getting very thin and wispy, and I was finding it in her bed. I called her doctor about it and they ordered blood tests. All tests came back normal. Her doctor does not seen worried about this, but I am. There had to be a reason her hair is falling out. And like others on here that I have read, she also had coxsackie virus recently. This was at about three sane time as the hair loss was really noticed. I am worried that at three age of 3 she is going to be completely bald. I would love for the people who have posted earlier to post again and let us know what to expect. Did it get better...and after how long??


----------



## Mommy SD

I am also a worried mother of a daughter who just turned two. I started noticing some hair thinning a couple of months ago, but I thought it was because I had pulled it out while using rubber bands to hold her hair. Since then, I stopped using them but have not seen an improvement. She continues to lose her hair, but I can tell that there is new hair growth underneath. I was looking at photos taken in early spring and she had significantly more hair then than she has now. I do remember seeing scabs on her scalp about 3 months ago, but didn't think much of it then. I thought she had scratched herself. I have sheduled an appt. for tomorrow and am hoping this is nothing to worry about. Please keep us updated if you have experinced this before. Thank you!


----------



## josie423

I just wanted to chime in here and say that my 2 older children shed a lot of hair at 2-3 years of age. My third child is 2.5 right now and is going through the shed. I really don't know what is causing it, but my older two had their hair fill back in just fine and my 2 year old's is starting to come back in as well. It worried me very much with my oldest but it has happened to each one so I no longer worry about it. Hth someone!


----------



## podomama

It has been almost 6 weeks from the last time I posted back in July 2012... so want to give an update.

My sons' hair is growing back ! I noticed it 2 weeks ago. Before that, I had seen some regrowth but it was so little that I didn't count it as regrowth. Then about 2 weeks ago I noticed that his scalp was getting less bald-looking and that more new hair was covering his head. His hair is still thin but I'm hopeful now that his hair will grow back. I'm going to wait another month and see how much improvement there is.

One thing I did - which I have no idea if it had any affect or not - is I rubbed a little bit of castor oil on his head about an hour or so before his bath, let it sit, then washed it off in his bath. I had read that castor oil can help hair grow....a friend also told me that it had worked for her. I only did it a few times and I might continue to do it a few more times.

Another mom-friend suggested to me it could be because of a food allergy ....i.e. gluten, diary, rice, corn, etc.... I highly doubt my son is allergic to any of those things, but for others out there it might be something to consider.

I wish I knew what the cause was in the case that this happens again (which I hope it doesn't !!!). If had to guess, I would say most likely his body was stressed form the coxsackie virus and other illnesses he had around that time, and/or it was a reaction to taking antibiotics multiple times within a short period of time.

To the other parents on this thread, I'm wondering, were your babies breastfed ? I wasn't able to breastfeed so I am wondering if it could possibly be related that ?


----------



## James Wade

It is very common problem that most of the women are facing that hair loss after the preganency time , it is mostly occurs due to the imbalance of hormones in the body. I want to share some healthy tips to overcome on the hair loss.


----------



## sarahegeorge14

WOW! There are so many kids going through the same thing as my daughter. I have been so worried and I finally don't feel all alone in this. My daughter who is 3 1/2 has thin hair. She has always had thin hair but it got progressively thinner in the past month or so. The first time I noticed it was when I was looking at a picture I had just taken of her (back in Sept) and I could "see through" her hair. I had never noticed it before. Then I was shocked one night when I went to wash her hair and I noticed her hair was clumped together wet with very visable scalp. It freaked me out! Other than a few hair shedded on her pillow, there was no drastic amount of hair loss that I could tell. She was not pulling her hair (I even checked by sleeping with her at night), she hated having her hair in ponytails so that wasn't the issue and her head didn't have bald patches, just thinning all throughout. I decided immediately to call her pediatrician. Unfortunately all her pediatrician told me to do is watch for red bumps (a sign of ring worm). I was not ok with that answer so I took her to a pediatric dermatologist. The dermatologist checked her out and said she was fine. That she would not go bald and there was no sign of alopecia (which I feared). While that should have eased my mind, I was still frustrated that no one could give me an answer as to why this was happening. With all the research I had done nothing said that thinning hair at 3 was a normal occurance. I did hear about losing baby hair but my daughter had gone through that at 4 months, going completely bald before getting hair back (she also had cradle cap as an infant). Since I began losing sleep and stressing myself out over it, I decided to get a second opinion and see another pediatrician. The second pediatrician again told me she was fine and that she will probably just have thin hair due to genetics. I asked her is it was normal to lose hair at 3 and she said no usually it happens based on hormones (during the teenage years and after pregnancy). So again no answer! I demanded blood work which came back fine as far as anemia or hyperthyroidism. So now it is really just a wait and see game. No answers and no solution. Right now she has lost about 40% of her hair. I am seeing some regrowth on top that's about 2 inches. I don't see any hair shedding at this point but I don't see much growing back in other areas yet either. I'm hoping it doesn't get much thinner.

To all of you in need of some answers, here are remedies that I have tried that have worked in preventing more hair lose for my daughter:

- Satin pillow case (he sleeps crazy this helps reduce breakage)

- Sulfate Free Shampoo and conditioner (sulfates cause breakage, they are in Johnson and Johnson shampoos. Try Burts Bees shampoo or what a hair stylist friend recommended: Enjoy a product line for thin hair that is sulfate fee...safe on kids)

- Wash hair every three days or so. Not every day since it will dry out

- Don't brush hair wet. Let it dry this brush gently to avoid pulling.

- Scalp massage (it stimulates blood flow. I don't use anything but my hands but I've heard of using oils as well)

- Children's multivitamin with Biotin (Biotin helps hair grow)

- At least 7 grams of Iron daily (walnuts, red meat, beans, green leafy veggies...yeah right)

I'm still stressing out about this but have realized I am doing all I can to prevent more hair loss and what happens at this point I have no control over. At least (knock on wood) she is healthy!

Good luck to you all! I will keep everyone updated


----------



## sarahegeorge14

<_<_

I forgot to mention I think it's stress related. I had a baby (her first sibling) 2 1/2 months ago and she started preschool shortly after. She showed no signs of being stressed but with a colicky newborn and being a big girl going to school I think it definitely was a big transition for her. She was sick about 2 weeks after he was born with a stomach flu but no coxsackie virus or anything. So at this point I think it is Telogen Effluvium due to stress.

Good luck!


----------



## AAllred

I'm interested to see how your kids have Bern doing. My daughter will be 3 this month and has been losing hair for the past 9 months. She currently looks like we have shaved the side of her head. She has had some regrowth but it always seems to fall out as well.

The doctor seems to believe it is telogen effluvium but from my research that is hair that falls out from the root. Hers will mainly break off. And it is usually dramatic. A week ago a whole ponytail broke of with no roof ends just broken hairs. That is not the first time and I take them with me to show the doctors but they just seem to blow it off. She is scheduled to go back on 6 weeks where they will decide on the deem referral. She has no history of fevers or nutrition issues and has blood work which has all been normal.


----------



## R Gundberg

I am updating you on the status of my 3 year old who started losing hair right after having coxsackie virus back in August. We ended up having to cut her hair intro a pixie cut because it was so thin. Since then her hair has been really filling in nicely. The length of her hair has not changed, but you can no longer see her scalp. Hopefully it will start to grow longer soon!


----------



## podomama

I am updating for the 2nd time on my son who first lost his hair back in April-May 2012..... it had started growing back in August 2012, but right the next month in September it almost all fell out again, but this time in circular patches all over his head. Dr. said it is Alopecia this time. We had to shave the back and sides of this head, the front and top of his head still had hair so we left that .... He had so many bald patches I really was discouraged about it growing back... Dr. prescribed topical steriods (2 kinds). It didn't do anything for the first 2 months, but now I am actually seeing some regrowth even in the bald patches. Thank the Lord. I don't know if it is medication or other things, as I am doing a bunch of things also such as reducing his milk intake, reducing his gluten (even though he was tested for allergies and all came back negative), started putting Kale in his diet, letting him have as much sunlight as possible, I started putting hemp seeds in his diet for the good fats, I am continuing the probiotics. At this point I don't know what the cause was , I don't know what is actually helping the regrowth, but I just hope and pray it continues. I hope all your sons & daughters also have a full recovery.


----------



## momgs

Hello, my two year old daughter started loosing her hair in December 2012, I am extremely worried because it started with a bald spot and now she has several. I think she is going to loose all her hair. The doctor told us that she has alopecia areata and I am more relieved because after several tests
We know she is healthy. She is going to school so I wanted to know f any of your kids went to school while they were going trough this. I don't know what to tell her if her friends ask and weather I should try to hide it or not. Iam scared she will feel different in a bad way.
Thank you


----------



## mama2kjbf

hey there, i originally posted in june and then again at the end of july. i just wanted to give you an update for those parents out there who are freaking out (as i was). my daughter's hair has ALL grown back in!! i'd even say it's a little thicker than before. it started in march of 2012 and by the end of june 2012 she was completely bald. i mean, old-man, shiny head bald. the most frightening time of my parenting life so far. in july we started seeing tiny little hairs coming back in, and since then it's all grown in at a normal rate and is probably about 3 inches long now and starting to curl up a little on the sides. there was actually a little spot on the back that grew in a little slower, but i'm guessing that was where she sleeps.

but in the end we're pretty sure it was telogen effluvium caused by an unknown virus/high fever she had had in january 2012. 3 months later is when she started losing her hair. throughout the first half of 2012, she was also going through all kind of other skin issues---she had eczema and about 4 or 5 other random acute skin issues that were all just popping up one after the next. we did all kinds of blood/allergy tests and everything was totally normal....so we had to just wait and see, which you can not underestimate the stress and agony as a parent of waiting and seeing if your baby girl's hair is all going to fall out and then IF it's going to grow back in, so do know you're not alone if that's where you are right now.

i certainly can't say that the hair growth will happen for everyone (i bet it will happen for most though), but in our situation we just kept focusing on the future and not letting that situation completely take over our lives (as hard as it was to ignore weird stares, etc.)....and eventually it grew back. all of it! don't loose hope and try to protect your child from thinking something is wrong with her/him. if you have to tell people not to talk about it in front of her/him than do that (i.e. grandparents or unknowing adult friends). they may not even notice at such a young age, but if they do, remind them that everyone's body is different and that no matter how they look they are perfect just the way they are.


----------



## mama2kjbf

@momgs - my daughter was in school. at two there really weren't kids that asked anything about it and in fact the parents didn't really say anything to us either. i took the initiative though to email all of the kids parents to tell them what was going on. i didn't want them to be worried or start making up stories in their own heads...or even tell their kids something if they didn't know what was happening. it gave me a huge amount of relief to know that they knew she was okay and what the real story was.


----------



## n873

I am 34 years old. I started losing my hair 6 years ago. It's is shredding everyday. And now my girlfriend is too. We have a six year old, he seem fine. I been noticing that my daughter is starting to she'd too. I am very very scare for her. I hope it's not because of me, that is gave it to her mom and her. The doc said that can not happen. I read a lot of story and not heard of any parents losing their hair. Help please


----------



## mommyofazoo

I have a two and a half year old daughter. Her hair has never grown in thick and has always grown very slow. .. but it seems it started to thin more and more. ... if I put her hair in pony tail she barely has bangs and just a tail in the back but top is very bald. . No breakage just no hair Perfectly smooth. .like she's just never gonna get a full head of hair and continue to loose more than she grows


----------



## pepin

I am a 41 year old Mom. Alopecia came into my life in 2007....2 years after my second child was born. It began with a dime sized circular patch of missing hair after realizing that my head felt sunburned in that spot after a day of gardening. I am saddened to admit that I am almost 7 years into dealing with alopecia. Over the years I have lost numerous patches of hair. My treatments include kenalog scalp injections and in the severe cases, squaric acid.

Because of the current hair loss, I have been reduced to having the same hair style for the last few years. My bald patches are not responding as quickly to the scalp injections anymore. The new hair that grows in is white and does not take to any sort of hair dye.

I wish I could have bangs. It isn't possible. My hair is the same length all the way around and I part it on the side to cover up some bald spots. Last time I had my hair trimmed, I treated myself to highlights in an attempt to hide the white patches of hair that show through my natural hair color. It looks ok.....but inside I am so sad.

Sometimes I want to shave my head and get a collection of wigs instead. Alopecia has been tough on my hair. It is somewhat thin because of the shedding. I wish I had the lovely hair that I used to have.....but I guess it wasn't meant to be.

At the moment, there are no cures for alopecia. It doesn't matter where you live (sun or no sun), your age, your diet or whatever else people think is causing it. I have been GF and DF for about 5 years now....and nope, it hasn't made my hair stop falling out. I have even adjusted my thyroid meds many times. In my support group there are people of all ages. Some respond to treatments......others do not. Some follow special diets, some do not. Some started out with alopecia areata.....and then lost everything (alopecia totalis and universalis.)

Whether we have hair or no hair....we should all be able to feel beautiful. I wish I could say I feel beautiful. But, I don't. I try my best every day to make my hair as acceptable as possible so others won't know my secret....but, inside I am broken. Hopefully, society will become better educated about alopecia and embrace alopecians with the respect that we deserve.


----------



## mari1694

I have two little girls, ages 2 months and 23 months.
We noticed a quarter sized patch on my 23 month daughters head about a month ago and immediatly took her to her pcp.
They thought it was fungul and i was crossing my fingers it was !!!!
But it wasn't, my two sister suffer from auto immune diffieciencys and one of which alopecia..
In a one month period my daughter has lost 70% of her hair.
So quick so fast.
It breaks my heart, i just want to let it all out.
I know it can be worst but no matter what it still hurts !!
We took her to a dermatologist and they cut a piece of her scalp, im desperatly waiting for there call..
Ill keep updating every month and every doctors visit.
As of her hair i do see tiny little buds growing out.
I just fear they might shed as well..the dermatologist says its most likely :'((((
Well that's my story








Please keep updating your stories id love to hear your updates please.
By the way, i think my little girl is losing her hair cause of her baby sister, i think she wasnt used to having a little sister, she began losing her hair immediately after marilyn was born, and right away she spiraled out of control, & also terrible twos, her hormones are probably crazy right now shes so much moodier.
Bt idk ill keep you guys updated


----------



## jplace82

Can you please tell us what happened! Test results??


----------



## podomama

I posted originally back in July 2012 about my (then) 17 month old son… then again in Aug 2012, and again in Jan. 2013. My son is 3 years old now, and thankfully, miraculously, all his hair has grown back. It started filling in nicely around his 2nd birthday and he would occasionally get a few small spots here and there but eventually he stopped getting spots. He did have a couple areas on his scalp that took a LONG time to grow back hair, but eventually they did fill in, although the hair in those areas are still a bit thin. I’m not sure he’s completely out of the woods yet but I am finally hopeful. I can’t describe the heartache and worry I felt during the last couple years, but I’m sure all of you know the feeling. For the first time I was able to give my son a very short short haircut about 2 or 3 months ago. I still do not know the definite cause of his hairloss/alopecia, but it seems that the trigger was the coxsackie virus (all his blood tests came back normal). What puzzles me though is that he first had telio effluvium then when his hair started growing back, he developed Alopecia and started losing all his hair again but in the circular patches – it was BAD. If the coxsackie virus caused this, that is one NASTY virus. My prayers go out to all you parents who are dealing with this and to your little ones. Sometimes after you’ve tried and thought of everything, prayers are all you’ve got. I know that my family and I prayed earnestly for my son and for his healing. I know that I will never again take for granted even the smallest thing.


----------



## jplace82

Thank you for replying. I'm at a loss right now....My soon to be three year old was recently diagnosed with Alopecia. It seems to be affecting her entire scalp and now her eyebrows. Her hair was sort of thin and never grew very fast. I also noticed that the first 1/8" of her hair from her scalp was nearly colorless about 6 months ago. On March 31 (yes this March) she developed a fever blister. Three days later her hair began shedding ...a lot. It continued to shed and on April 8th I took her to see her pediatrician. He diagnosed her with Alopecia and said it may grow back ...or it may not. So, needless to say I was very confused and upset! The following morning I took her to see the dermatologist. She also diagnosed her with Alopecia. She asked if anyone in our family had Alopecia. I told her no, but we do have family members with autoimmune disorders (addisons disease, Thyroid disease, diabetes type 1, and celiac.) The dermatologist did some blood work (TSH, CBC) and all came back normal. She prescribed us a prescription steroid oil (to use on her scalp 1x/day) and told us to follow up in a month. I'm just devastated! This all happened so fast! I just wish her hair would stop falling out. She's nearly bald now. Like you said, sometimes all you can do is pray.


----------



## Miranda_vd

*Solution for my 2year old's hairloss*

Good day

I also have a 2 year old girl, her hair started falling out on top of her head in the crown area. Bloodtests showed she had a shortage of iron. Doctor perscriber feromed syrup to increase her iron. Her hair started growing back within 2 weeks. But I had to change her diet, more red meat and green vegetables. Rooibos tea breaks down the iron, so no more tea.


----------



## jplace82

Update: my daughter is now 3 1/2 with a head full of hair. It's growing back ... Kinda slow. But it's about 2 to 3 inches long now. No bald spots! No Thinning! Grew back pin straight and fine though. No wave or curls. She did have her iron levels tested in May 2014 and they were normal . Took her to see a dermatologist in St. Louis and she was diagnosed with diffuse alopecia in June 2014. She nearly lost all of her hair and most of her eyebrows and eyelashes. Her eyebrows and lashes are full now. I did find out I have family members with alopecia areata and my two year old nephew currently has one spot (about 1/2 dollar sz) that doesn't grow hair(just a little fuzz) I'm thankful my daughters hair grew back but I know that it could happen again.


----------



## Asiago

That's good news about your daughter.


----------



## Jellycat1971

jplace82 said:


> Update: my daughter is now 3 1/2 with a head full of hair. It's growing back ... Kinda slow. But it's about 2 to 3 inches long now. No bald spots! No Thinning! Grew back pin straight and fine though. No wave or curls. She did have her iron levels tested in May 2014 and they were normal . Took her to see a dermatologist in St. Louis and she was diagnosed with diffuse alopecia in June 2014. She nearly lost all of her hair and most of her eyebrows and eyelashes. Her eyebrows and lashes are full now. I did find out I have family members with alopecia areata and my two year old nephew currently has one spot (about 1/2 dollar sz) that doesn't grow hair(just a little fuzz) I'm thankful my daughters hair grew back but I know that it could happen again.


Good to hear your daughters hair grew back. My son who is 27 moths seems to be going through a similar experience - has been losing hair on teh crown of his head for 6 weeks now and very thin. So distressing to see. A dermatologist says it is probably diffuse alopecia areata. can you tell me if you used any treatments with your daughter? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jplace82

*diffuse alopecia*

It's so sad to watch your baby's hair thin right in front of your eyes. I know exactly how you feel. We tried a gluten free diet for a short time and a steroid oil that we had to rub onto her scalp twice a day. Neither of those things helped and the steroid oil was very expensive. We let it run its course and she lost nearly all of her hair, then it miracously started growing back.We did start giving her a daily gummy vitamin, but that was after her hair started growing. I really dont think there is anything you can do besides pray. Hang in there.


----------

